# Starting ICSI - 2nd try



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm new on here, looking for support.

I tried ICSI treatment last year and it failed.  I am now trying again, as last time everything is positive but there is no explanation of why it didn't work last time, I guess its nature, scared whats going to happen this time. Last time I didn't take the counselling option and ended up having a difficult time coming to terms with the disappointing news.

Any tips to stay positive and not stress? I'm trying acupuncture this time after the egg collection.  Also is anyone else having ICSI treatment right now?

Thanks x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, KS1!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I can totally relate to how you are feeling, I had 5 failed IUI's before I had successful IVF and I was really positive during my first treatment, the thought of it failing didn´t even enter my head, I was 100% sure that it was going to work, but it didn´t. I had some sort of breakdown after my 4th IUI, I think it was the accumulative effect of all the failed treatments together. The only time I went out of the house was when I went to work, I couldn't bear going to the shops because it seemed that everyone had children. I left Ikea in tears because it seemed that every woman in there was pregnant. We weren´t given the option of councelling, I wish we had, it just took a lot of time for me to come around and face the world, and treatment again. The doctors talk about the physical side of treatment, but that was a doddle, the mental side was the hardest to deal with.

As far as avoiding stress, the only thing I can suggest is keeping busy, keep your mind as occupied as possible so you don't think about what is going on inside. I studied, read, played computer games, watched films, cross stitch, even tried (and failed) to learn the piano.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Coping With Infertility ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello KS1 I too will be doing my second ivf with icsi this month. Just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment!


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks for all your kind words, getting ready for egg collection tomw x


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

5 eggs  collected today so remaining optimistic x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

hope they got jiggy overnight, KS1! 

            

Sue


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Good news 4 out of 5 fertilised, so fingers crossed x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

wooohooooo!!  Excellent news!!!  Keep going little ones!

Sue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done KS1 thats fantastic news...wishing you well


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

How is everyone? I am awaiting now after the transfer of two Thursday just gone, feeling still bloated, anxious for the result now   also one is still in the lab progressing and they are letting me know tomw if they are able to freeze it, must have much better embryo quality this time as last time they were all low quality and none able to be frozen x


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi KS1,

Congrats on your ET on thursday!!! If you want some more support then come over to:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290966.0

I am having EC tomorrow and there are a few ladies already on 2ww and some having ET tomorrow! They are all fantastic support!

Hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

anyone finding the waiting hard? I don't get my result till next Monday its driving me crazy!


----------



## Saf06 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi KS1

I had my transfer last Thursday. 9 were collected, 3 fertilised and 2 transfered. I go back to the clinic for the test next Tuesday.

2WW is hard. Had my friend round past couple of days it's helped take my mind off stuff.

Wishing you loads of luck for your results.


TTC 5 years
1st IVF- succes beautiful daughter (now6)
TTC 6 years- now on first ICSI


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, thank you, you must be really anxious too, it feels like such a long wait dosent it? I'm driving my hubby mad! I'm chatting to some close friends about it but no ones come round for a cuppa which I'd really like right now but I suppose everyone has there own busy lives too.

So what's gone well for you so far, have u any tips overall x


----------



## Saf06 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi KS1  

Hope things are ok. I think in this treatment i felt a bit more prepared. Our first IVF was really hard, but all worth it in the end. 

I think keeping positive so far has helped me and being around cheery people. 4 days to go. 

Saf06 X


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi it wasn't to be this time for me. Negative result confirmed today.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and hubby at this terrible time KS1, I know what you are going through...please be strong and treat yourself to something really nice


----------



## KS1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you x


----------

